# Wolfgang's 1st B-day!



## Clare (Feb 6, 2005)

Can you believe hes 1 already??? Time completely flies... He went from this:









6 weeks old - still at the breeders









the day we picked him up at 8 weeks old


to This!!!









Note the intense focus on us while next to peanut butter slathered homemade liver brownie treats!!!

Happy Birthday Wolfgang!!!!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Wolfgang! He's beautful!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Happy Birthday handsome


----------



## acurajane (May 21, 2008)

Happy B day. and he is so beautiful


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

waiting for permission to dig into his cake









gorgeous dog!

Happy first birthday, Wolfgang


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Um....a little late with the pictures, eh Clare?!!!









He's just so gorgeous!!!!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

The year really went fast, Happy 1st Birthday Wolfgang.


----------

